# IR For Directv HD H20 Receiver



## bigtazz66 (Sep 3, 2006)

This for all who have trouble with being able to change channels on a directv HD H20 receiver. The new HD does not have a serial port for changing so u have to use the IR cables. The diagrams will show placing them above and below the IR eye of the receiver. This will only work if u turn them upside down. Have them face the floor and roof. Also the Tivo can record a HD channel but u will see it in normal digital picture. Thanks to Dennis in Andalusia Al, with tech support and my trouble shooting from my end this was discovered.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can get a special USB serial adapter from paterson tech, you know.


----------



## knipknup (Apr 11, 2006)

bigtazz66 said:


> The diagrams will show placing them above and below the IR eye of the receiver. This will only work if u turn them upside down. Have them face the floor and roof.


Is this a joke? I am having this problem, but the tivo support forums just discuss setting the emitters 2 inches in front of the box.


----------



## ujaquet (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello,

Glad to see that I am not the only one having trouble getting the IR emitter to work with this box.
I had my new receiver and dish installed last Saturday, and have been trying to find a working IR code ever since. 
Apparently, this is not an issue of using a wrong IR code, but simply a matter of positioning the emitter????
I was looking for the diagram that was mentioned in the original post, but was unable to find it anywhere. Sorry, I am new to the forum and am still getting my bearings. If someone could point out where I can get this diagram, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## knipknup (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I pulled my emitters out about 2 inches from the front of the receiver and everything works now. It really is positioning.

As well, I spend a while on the phone with DirecTv support and they are not aware of this. They say the H20 is not compatible with the series II standalone Tivo boxes. That is a wimpy copout!


----------



## jaw (Sep 15, 2006)

I GOT THE H20 ABOUT 6 MONTHS AGO, STARTED HAVING PROBLEMS WITH IT REBOOTING ITSELF. FIRST STARTING DO IT EVERY DAY OR TWO THAN EVERY 15 MINUTES. WITH A LITTLE BIT OF PUSHING I GOT DIRECT TV TO REPLACE IT. EVER SINCE I HOOKED IT UP THE IR WOULD NOT WORK LIKE IT DID ON THE OTHER H20. 10074 CODE IS THE BEST ONE, I TRIED EVERYTHING LIKE ON TOP AND BOTTOM AND OUT 2 INCHES FROM THERE. EVEN POINTING DIRECTLY INTO EYE ON RECEIVER. BUT THE EMITTERS WOULD NOT SEEM TO CHANGE THE CHANNEL. HOWEVER AFTER PLAYING WITH IT A WHILE , I DISCOVERED YOU HAVE TO MOVE THEM OUT AT LEAST 5 INCHES FROM RECEIVER TO OPERATE AT ALL. EVEN AS FAR AS 10 INCHES THEY WORK LIKE A CHARM.

JIM :up:


----------



## ujaquet (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, I finally got my emitter to work. I pulled it out about 3.5 inches from the front of the H20, and it is working ok now. I have all my home theater equipment in a cabinet, so this was the max distance I was able to place the emitter in front of the box. Also using the 10074 code in fast mode and it works well to change the channels.


----------



## SFBASEBALL (Aug 25, 2006)

I got Directv almost a month ago and have not been able to get my tivo series 2 to change channels with the directv hd box. I've called tivo & directv and had the USELESS service techs from Directv come out twice & all they told me was they don't know much about the stand alone tivo's!!!! I knew it was because of the IR cable since the directv boxes don't have a serial port. The way it is now, it only changes channels half the time so I can't count on it to record when I'm not home!!! 

So should I tape or glue the IR with the little "light bulb" facing the ceiling & the floor? or just keep trying to adjust them?

Thanks for your help & thank god I'm not the only one with this problem. I thought I was the only one with this problem.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You could try a stick-on emitter.
http://www.smarthome.com/8170S.HTML


----------



## ujaquet (Sep 6, 2006)

So, I have been using this setup for about a month now, and last week the emitter started working intermittently, sometimes changing the channel sometimes not. I reduced the sensitivity from the Tivo setup menu from fast to medium, but that still does not seem to change the channels reliably. I will try the slow setting next to see if that makes a difference. It really pisses me off, because I missed the season premiere of Lost last week because of this. I called DirecTV and told them that this is a badly designed box. But what are going to do about it? I guess if we all call them up and flood them with complaints, maybe we can get something done. Who knows...?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

bigtazz66 said:


> This for all who have trouble with being able to change channels on a directv HD H20 receiver. The new HD does not have a serial port for changing so u have to use the IR cables. The diagrams will show placing them above and below the IR eye of the receiver. This will only work if u turn them upside down. Have them face the floor and roof. Also the Tivo can record a HD channel but u will see it in normal digital picture. Thanks to Dennis in Andalusia Al, with tech support and my trouble shooting from my end this was discovered.


I didn't have any problems with the ir -- I put it underneath the H20 pointing up at it -- it was kept in position by the stack of electronics on my dresser. However, I wasn't happy with the solution and bought a used htl-hd which is one of th elast hd receivers that has a working serial interface.


----------

